
Forget about Clean Code, Let’s Embrace Compassionate Code - lladnar
http://johannesbrodwall.com/2018/06/24/forget-about-clean-code-lets-embrace-compassionate-code/
======
_bxg1
_I know people that I respect professionally that could have been good friends
if one of us hadn’t insisted on purity of code in some situation or another._

My closest friend at work and I take basically polar opposite philosophies
when it comes to coding style. We thoroughly enjoy the debates that result.
You don't need to be anti-"Clean Code", you just need to not let your concept
of it become so important to you that it gets in the way of human
relationships.

